# St Augustine water clarity



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Look at the salinity, its almost fresh water. All the rain and discharge from the fresh water canals.
Thats why the water is tannic looking.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Exactly.... too much damn rain there and here in Jax. It'll clear up eventually...


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

its the same in the gulf side it will clear op soon and you will wish it was raining again


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

I just finished a snack of fresh sliced cukes and tomatoes from my garden thanks for the rain... YOMMMMY


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

Im going to have my 2010 9.9 stroke merc for sale soon. Mechanic is making sure all is well with it.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Same in Palm Coast


----------



## arsinek (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm in Mandarin, sometimes fish St.Aug, I usually put in at Palm Valley. The water in St.Aug is actually cleaner than Palm Valley.

I fished Palm Valley area yesterday, the 4th, water was doodoo brown. Plenty of mullet around but I saw no signs of game fish, nor did I catch anything or even get a bite! I used all artificial.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Same in Ormond, I've never seen the river so brown & murky. Is that what it is, the rain?


----------



## arsinek (Jul 5, 2018)

Bill Payne said:


> Same in Ormond, I've never seen the river so brown & murky. Is that what it is, the rain?


Apparently.

I saw one guy say he checked the salinity level and it was off what it needs to be.

Anyone know how you check salinity levels?


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

I would say so.


----------



## Capt Rhan (Nov 8, 2017)

yelp runoff


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

Flounder/Trout bite was on on Monday in St. Aug. Didn't sight fish.


----------



## 18590 (Aug 21, 2017)

arsinek said:


> Apparently.
> 
> I saw one guy say he checked the salinity level and it was off what it needs to be.
> 
> Anyone know how you check salinity levels?


A salinity hydrometer from the pet shop would do it, or a refractometer if you want the measurement to be more precise.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Can you just check it at the surface, or do you need to get it deeper. Sorry if this is a stupid question, chemistry is not my strong suit.


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

CaptDanS said:


> I would say so.


That’s what I figured, the ocean seems to have gotten a bit clearer in the last few days, so hopefully all water conditions will improve.


----------

